# Charging over MHL concerns



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

As many know charging over MHL is capped as USB charging and NOT AC charging. This is a problem when playing games over MHL or video as it will drain the battery faster than it is being charged. Is there any way to change this at either the phoneside or adapter side?


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd be curious to know the answer as well. I didn't realize that MHL charging speed is capped, and I haven't tested this myself. However I'm going on a work trip to the east coast next week and was planning to bring my new MHL adapter so I can watch movies from my phone on the TV in my hotel. I'm hoping that charging won't be an issue.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

staticx57 said:


> As many know charging over MHL is capped as USB charging and NOT AC charging. This is a problem when playing games over MHL or video as it will drain the battery faster than it is being charged. Is there any way to change this at either the phoneside or adapter side?


If you could somehow tap the pogo pins, it might work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

extra battery with battery-only charger. Pause game, plug into AC power and swap batteries (it will remain on while changing batteries if its on AC), unpause and continue.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> extra battery with battery-only charger. Pause game, plug into AC power and swap batteries (it will remain on while changing batteries if its on AC), unpause and continue.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


A real solution would be preferred. That is like saying turn the screen brightness all the way down to lower the power draw, yes it helps but doesn't fix the problem. That being said I have no idea how to fix it so I'm asking for help from people smarter than me.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I use mhl all the time to watch movies. Hasn't died once.

Only issue with mhl is that the screen stays on. If you are worried just keep brightness at low as mentioned but it shouldn't be an issue, also use the AC adapter anyways it keeps up with drain, trust me.

And about the adapter the only way I know is to change the resistor between pins 4-5 on the USB end of the mhl ( one that plugs into the phone) that's what tells the phone its for video out. But changing that will just disable video so maybe pogo is key.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

I played a games through MHL and sixaxis (Riptide GP) as a test and it did drain my battery. That prompted me to check and when plugged in it only shows as charging with USB speeds and not AC. Of course it didnt die as I only played for a little bit but it would have eventually.


----------

